# 2009 International results



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

THE 39TH ANNUAL PENSACOLA INTERNATIONAL HAS COME AND GONE!! OUR TOURNAMENT CHAIRMAN JEREMY CREECH DID ONE HECK OF JOB AND PUT ON AGREAT SHOW DOWN AT THE WEIGH INS ON SATURDAY!! I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE ANGLERS AND BOATS WHO FISHED AND THANK YOU TO THE CROWDS THAT SHOWED UP TO CHEER THESE GUYS ON @ THE WEIGH INS!! ALSO, THANK YOU TO ALL OUR SPONSORS AND ALL THE MEMBERS OF THE PBGFC AND A BIG THANK YOU TO TOMMY HOLMES AND THE OUTCAST DOCK CREW AND OUR M.C. BOB SHARP! FOR THOSE WHO WERENOTTHERE I DONT THINK IT COULD OF ENDED IN BETTER WAY WITH LAST FISH BEING WEIGHED 2 MINS BEFORE THE FIREWORK SHOW STARTED!! AND BY THE WAY THE GUY @ THE NEWS JOURNAL NEEDS TO LEARN HOW TO COUNT HOW MANY PEOPLE WERE ACTUALLY THERE OR DONT TALK ABOUT IT BECAUSE I CAN PROMISE YOU THERE WERE WAY MORE THAN 100-200 PEOPLE DOWN THERE:banghead AND THANK YOU TIM AND HIS GUYS @ BREEZE FABRICATIONS FOR HELPING US WITH THE WEIGH TOWER!!

THESE WILL BE FOR THE TOURNAMENT AWARDS ONLY!! OPTIONAL CASH AWARD WINNERS WILL BE POSTED ON WWW.PBGFC.COM EITHER MONDAY OR TUESDAY!!

BLUE MARLIN- NONE KILLED

SWORDFISH "ENDLESS SUMMER" BRAD AMERSON 209.3

CATCH & RELEASE BOAT 1ST "BORN 2 RUN" BLUE ON 80 AND SAIL ON 50

2ND "CONUNDRUM" BLUE ON 80

3RD "FOR PETES SAKE" BLUE ON 80

CATCH & RELEASE ANGLER 1ST JUSTIN HAUSER "CONUNDRUM" BLUE ON 80

2ND DANA FOSTER "BORN 2 RUN" BLUE ON 80

3RD EDDIE SHULTZ "FOR PETES SAKE" BLUE ON 80

TUNA 1ST "RESTITUTION III" LANDON JOYNER 173.0 $ 4000

2ND " FIRST CHOICE" JOHN PASENTINE 162.4 $ 2500

3RD " LUNA SEA" BRETT O'DANIEL 160.8$1000

WAHOO 1ST "FOR PETES SAKE" CRAIG TURNER 60.4 $4000

2ND "DREAM BOAT" WAYNE CORNELIUS 48.2 $2500

3RD "QUEST" THOMAS HOBBS41.0 $1000

DOLPHIN 1ST " DOCTOR J" BILLY SMITH 41.2 $4000

2ND"FIRST CHOICE" DOUG GRIMSLEY 39.0 $2500

3RD "TOTAL PACKAGE" ANDREW TIDWELL 38.8$1000

TOP AGGREGATE "FIRST CHOICE" 422.2 PTS $1607

TOP SMALL BOAT "LUNA SEA" 160.8 TUNA $642

TOP JR. ANGLER HUNTER WALLACE "JASPERTYME" 22.4# DOLPHIN

TOP LADY ANGLER SARI TURNER "YOU NEVER KNOW!" 125.0 TUNA

TOP CAPTAIN SEAN GARRISON "BORN 2 RUN"

TOP MATE JONATHAN WOODALL "BORN 2 RUN"

TOURNAMENT CHAMPION JUSTIN HAUSER "CONUNDRUM" BLUE ON 80

I KNOW WHEN YOU SEE THESE RESULTS YOU DONT SEE THE SWORDFISH THAT WAS CAUGHT BYHUNTER WALLACE CAUGHT ABOARD THE "JASPERTYME" 225LBS!! THIS YOUNG MAN 12 YEARS OLD FOUGHT THIS FISH FOR 3 HOURS ON STANDUP GEAR AND IT WAS HIS FIRST BILLFISH/SWORDFISH!! WHEN CAPTAIN TOMMY PULLED IN HE GRABBED MYSELF AND JEREMY AND EXPLAINED THAT DURING THE FIGHT THE FISH GOT CAUGHT UP IN THE RUDDER AND HE HAD TO GRAB THE LINE AND GET IT OUT!! THE CAPTAIN DQ'D THE FISH HIMSELF DUE TO IGFA RULES!! IT IS CAPTAINS LIKE HIM WITH HONESTY AND THE INTEGRITY TO DO THIS ON THIS TYPE OF FISH THAT MAKE IT EASY ON TOURNAMENT DIRECTORS EVERYWHERE!! FOR THIS SHOW OF CLASS AND SPORTSMANSHIP HUNTER WALLACE AND THE CREW OF THE "JASPERTYME" WAS PRESENTED THE SPORTSMANSHIP AWARD FOR THE TOURNEY!!:usaflag

THE SMALL BOAT AWARD WAS NAMED IN HONOR OF STEVE KAISER!! MEMBERS OF THE KAISER FAMILY WERE IN ATTENDANCE AT THE AWARDS BANQ. THIS MORNING. THIS AWARD WAS PRESENTED BY WALLY COUPE AND ROSE MARIE KAISER. CONGRATS TO THIS YEARS STEVE KAISER SMALL BOAT CHAMPION GARY MATHERNE AND THE CREW OF THE "LUNA SEA"

I HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT TIME THIS WEEKEND, I KNOW I DID!! LADIES YOU ARE UP NEXT JULY 17-19 @ WCI LOST KEY MARINA!! FOR MOR DETAILS WWW.PBGFC.COM


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

A twelve year old staying with a swordfish for three hours! I am sure happy that he got junior angler. What an accomplishment. Is there any doubt that the PNJ is a waste of pulpwood?


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

[. Is there any doubt that the PNJ is a waste of pulpwood?[/quote]

THEY HAVE SOME SERIOUS ISSUES DOWN THERE!! THERE ARE SO MANY POSITIVE THINGS THAT GO ON IN OUR COMMUNITY AND YET ITS NEGATIVE NEGATIVE ALL THE TIME I PREDICT THAT GARBAGE OF A PAPER WILL BE DONE REAL SOON!!


----------



## Mooseknucks (Jun 12, 2008)

How much did the sportmanship award pay?


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

> *Mooseknucks (7/5/2009)*How much did the sportmanship award pay?


IT IS AN AWARD, WE GAVE HIM A ROD AND REEL!!


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

good job kevin, jeremy and the rest of the crew. top notch as usual. and being able to turn around and watch the fireworks were a big plus


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

btw...I might not have a journalism degree, but i can count. and there were way more than 200 people there, and thats not even taking into account the folks that were just walking by and watching for a few minutes while they waited for the fireworks to start


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

It was a great tournament and we all had fun. The captain's meeting on Wednesday was well organized. We met a lot of new friends there and ate some great food.It was niceto be ableto fish two days in a row and come back to another well organized award meeting with more good food. Team Recess did not win any awards but, we came away with some Great memories. The team wants to thank the PBGFC for allowing us to participate in this years tournament.We wish a hardy congratulations to all that fished in it. We will be back next year. Gene Team Recess


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_lblFullMessage>Heard it was a great tourny. Congrats to the PBGFC. Anyone know how many boats fished?


----------



## dak15 (May 3, 2009)

I think they said their was 45 boats in the tour. , thatis what i last heard from kevin .


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

It was a very good time. I fished on "For Pete's Sake" where I caught the wahoo, and also weighed in a small 26# dolphin. We also tagged a blue @102 inches 2 inches short. I think it was a well organized tournament.


----------

